# Brandon trade rumors



## KGFORMVP (May 22, 2003)

-Indina gets

Terrell Brandon

-Wolves get

Ron Mercer
Austin Croshere


-rating C+
This trade is all good or the pacers, yes the wolves get a decent starter at SG but nothing more, its about the same amount of points and another 1st round exit
-wizards get

Terrell Brandon

-wolves get

Jerry Stackhouse
Christian Laettner

-rating-A

The wolves get a great young starter at sg, one who can contain kobe better than wally or peeler could and Laettner provides some rest for KG and Joe Smith, Stackhouse is capable of averaging 20 points a game giving the wolves a shot at the finals

-Portland gets

Terrell Brandon
Anthony Peeler
No. 26 draft pick

-wolves get

Rasheed Wallace

-rating D+

This is an awful deal for the wolves, all they get is a igh and angry ego to deal w/ and a large contract to dish out for a backup job that laetner could easily do, he wouldnt score as much as wallace, but rasheed is old and nothn but truoble the wolves dont need him, plus they lose their first round pick yet again


----------



## soulson11 (Sep 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KGFORMVP</b>!
> -wizards get
> 
> Terrell Brandon
> ...


i love this one, do you have a link?


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 4, 2003)

All of these rumors have made the rounds. I'm not sure of the genesis of the Washington rumor. The Indiana rumor seems somewhat hot although it won't be Mercer/Croshere for TB. It will be either Artest or Harrington along with Croshere and filler for TB/Peeler ($3.7 million nonguaranteed contract). There is also a rumor of TB to Chicago for Jalen Rose, TB to Memphis for Swift/Williams, TB to NY for Spreewell. McHale said in an interview that there were 2 standing offers and 3 more being worked on. Babcock said that there was one that was ready to be done and could be announced at anytime that would land MN an "impact player." I'm not sure why the original poster doesn't like Sheed Wallace. He'd be great alongside Kevin Garnett, but this is a Sam Smith "I think this should happen" not a "sources tell me that MN and Portland have discussed".


----------



## soulson11 (Sep 8, 2002)

im between the bulls and the wizards trades right now. but overall, i think the wizard ones will help us the most.

bad about the wizards trade
stackhouse seems to shoot poorly in big games

bad about the bulls trade
rose is a shoot first, pass second kind of guy. in other words, he doesnt share the wealth


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

Portland is not going to deal Sheed for that crap...get real. Portland may want to deal Sheed but they are not going to make a stupid business decision like that. Brandon is a gimp, Peeler is basically a backup player and the #26 pick gives you what? This is a big wet dream for T'Puppy fans. How about trading KG for Chris Dudley, Derek Anderson, and the #23 pick? Does that sound like a fair deal?


----------



## jftwolves (May 16, 2003)

*Sheed to Wolves*

You seem to be taking this personally Antibody. The trades are rumors that we hear from other sources. I agree that on paper it is a ripoff for Portland. The only reason it is talked about is the Brandon will never play again so the team that has them on their roster in February will receive his money back for the cap this year and next. His salary I believe is between 10-12 million. 

Anthony Peeler has a voided non-guaranteed contract. This means the team that trades for him can then cut him and get $3.5 million in instant cap relief.

The reason, if I understand correctly, that Portland would do this is because you had the highest paid team in the NBA. Mr. Allen would like to lesson his luxury tax bill and try to restore some team chemistry. I'm not sure if trading Sheed would do that but I don't think he likes all of this negative publicity. Plus, Portland is in love with Randolph. We I believe is going to be a great player.

So, to sum this up. We are not trying to make up off-base trades to get other teams fans excited. That's Sam Smith's job.
Don't take it as an attack.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

I don't take it as an attack whatsoever. Sam Smith is a joke period. If you think that deal will happen then maybe you think KG would be dealt for a bunch of crap as well...it just will not happen no matter what. Portland does want to make some changes but to deal Sheed off for something like that will not happen. A high draft pick or a quality player must be in the equation for a deal to work.


----------



## soulson11 (Sep 8, 2002)

Minnesota trades: SG Anthony Peeler (7.7 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 3.0 apg in 27.4 minutes) 
SG Terrell Brandon (7.7 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 3.0 apg in 27.4 minutes) 
Minnesota receives: PF Christian Laettner (8.3 ppg, 6.6 rpg, 3.1 apg in 29.2 minutes) 
SG Jerry Stackhouse (21.5 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 4.5 apg in 39.3 minutes) 
PF Charles Oakley (1.8 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 1.0 apg in 12.2 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +23.9 ppg, +9.9 rpg, and +5.6 apg. 

Washington trades: PF Christian Laettner (8.3 ppg, 6.6 rpg, 3.1 apg in 29.2 minutes) 
SG Jerry Stackhouse (21.5 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 4.5 apg in 39.3 minutes) 
PF Charles Oakley (1.8 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 1.0 apg in 12.2 minutes) 
Washington receives: SG Anthony Peeler (7.7 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 3.0 apg in 82 games) 
SG Terrell Brandon (7.7 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 3.0 apg in 82 games) 
Change in team outlook: -23.9 ppg, -9.9 rpg, and -5.6 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

i had to throw in there oakley to make it work. do you think washington would do it?


----------



## Andy (Jun 13, 2003)

Oakley is a FA and can't be traded. I feel the Wizards give up too much anyway.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

alright what happened here, jerry stackhouse was a close MVP and was amazing out of this world last year. the only reson he did bad was because he played on the same team as mj, he left the sixers for a reason, TO BE A FRANCISE PLAYER. he wouldnt wanna play for the twolves either, a team he should consider is the bobcats, he was happy at detriot cuz he was the francise there, he led the team in a whole lot of catagories. and u guys say he isnt a good shooter, this guy is amazing, he is a definate all-star next year if he stays wit the wizards.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 4, 2003)

No T-Wolf fan believes that Sheed will be coming to MN for TB/AP/and a low pick. But I think you are also overvaluing Sheed's trade value. It just isn't high. Portland should keep him and hopefully he'll put in the effort to restore his reputation and game to an elite level. There is no doubt that Sheed has all the tools to be a top 10 player in the NBA, but right now there are too many off the court issues and some on the court issues that make him a huge risk, hence lowering his trade value. And believe me, MN fans have heard all kinds of crap offers for KG that some yo-yo thinks will land them KG for junk. Remember, this isn't a MN rumor but a Sam Smith. The reason I suspect that this rumor generated is because of the salary cap/luxury cap issues which gives it just enough juice to be discussed.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

You are a fool if you think Portland will ship Sheed off for crap in return. They want to win and that would be a stupid move. Sheeds' value may not be what most Portland fan's think it should be but it's higher than a Brandon move...what a joke! Sheed is one of the few players that can go one-on-one with KG and the other elite PF's.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 4, 2003)

Dude, you've repeated yourself 3x now over something that everyone agrees to be true.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carpe Diem</b>!
> Dude, you've repeated yourself 3x now over something that everyone agrees to be true.


I thought maybe that was necessary in this case with the audience in here. Sometimes it helps when you repeat yourself. You just don't seem to understand that Sheed's value is higher than you really think it is. Anything involving Brandon and a Sheed deal is an insult to Sheed's ability. And please stop with the high and mighty BS...nobody can stand that crap.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 4, 2003)

Are you just thick? I have essentially agreed with you and you continue to flame on the same point that has already been dismissed as rubbish. Where we disagree is that I believe that Sheed will not garner equal talent in a trade until he restores his reputation both on and off the court. That does not mean, and I thought I had made myself very clear here, except to you, that his value has been diminished to the point of being traded for cap space. If you disagree with me on this point, then fine. We can discuss and banter about what we think to be Sheed's value. But please add to the discussion instead of repeating a point that has already been conceded. If that is high and mighty to you, then so be it.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Besides the Was one those are really lame. 

The Star Tribune boards have the rumor of TB for Artest or TB/THud for Artest/Harrington. Ind probably could part ways with Artest and get cap room for J. O'Neal. We could use some G defense and/or a good SF. I think they're more sensible. Croshere is sort of rumored too, but not Mercer.

Uggh, not Laettner! Talk about come right in, now go away!


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

But we need to resign Rasho, he's developing well and was even okay against the Lakers! What if we keep TB and use it for salary? KG probably wants to trade TB, not that it's bad, but I dunno. We could still have a good offseason, or could we? It's tricky.


----------

